# Nos,nib Sb Lathe Tool Sharpening Jig



## dlane (Mar 12, 2015)

found a guy selling a bunch of nos,nib SB lathe assessories mostley 10k , 9" stuff  , 
I'm going to look at the SB tool sharpening jig , comes with four different size tool holders  1/4 - 1/2 " and the block that holds them
He wants 125.00 for it is new in box never used. He said he has lots of nos SB stuff not listed yet.
I'ed mention where they are but don't want to get in trouble again, well mabey after I see what he has I'll , o yea the classified section is broke ,  and no more expressions ,I'll see what he has
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Mar 12, 2015)

So I picked up the tool grinding jig , it's new old stock it will hold from 3/16-3/8 tools ,each sleeve has 100 grads at 5deg
I gave $ 100. For it and some small tools. They still have the dried packing greese on them 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe now I'll grind a good tool . He also had a new skinner four jaw 1 1/2 -8 SB chuck and mandrels


----------



## dlane (Mar 12, 2015)

Correction  the sleeves have 5deg marks to 360 deg. The chuck is a 6" new skinner 4jaw


----------



## chips&more (Mar 12, 2015)

You did very good. For reference, a seller on eBay has that tool bit grinding thing for about 90 bucks. Or, you can get just the holder part for about 20 bucks. It’s all made out of aluminum and then anodized, should be OK. It’s not the steel example as the original though…Dave.


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 13, 2015)

I have my Machine tool 2 class make this set as a class project that they can use in the future. For the amount of machine time and tooling we had to buy, ie. square broaches. 
It was definitely worth $100.
I added a 1/2" insert  to the set to make it more versatile.


----------



## dlane (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,  unfortunately the guy had the sizes wrong , the largest size is 3/8" it would be nice to have the 1/2" sleeve i'ed make one but don't have a square drill yet lol.   Any how they are covered in dried on grease , thinking of soaking in diesel to loosen it up to clean .
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Mar 13, 2015)

Could  not get the pic to load up Kent are they aluminum, did you get the degree marks on them ?.  Wish someone would  fix this site ,      If  something ain't broke don't fix it !!    . The old one worked just fine.


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 14, 2015)

OK, Pics. I'll try again. By the way, a square broach is what makes the holes square. We use a dividing head, a .010 thick slitting saw and a horizontal setup on a Bridgeport to make the divisions on the inserts. The inserts shown are the original set I machined as a prototype so my students could see what they're making. the inserts are steel. The students make them from 1 1/2" dia. alum. I used my horizontal mill, shown in the pic  for the prototype.


----------



## dlane (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice


----------

